# Affair



## Ellie123

Hi, just found out yesterday my husband of 21 has been having an affair the last eight months. I am devastated my children are devastated and I don't know where to turn.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Sorry this is what has brought you here. Hopefully you can get some help here.


----------



## Evinrude58

I’m very sorry. I know how devastated you feel. My advice would be to see an attorney and start divorce proceedings. 3?reasons: 1 he won’t stop unless his world is blown up.
2. You should
3 if you show him you’re not the chump he thought you are and are willing to put him down the road like he deserves, he may have a totally different attitude. You can stop divorce proceedings at any time. Lots of people here have been through what you’re experiencing. Good place to talk and get some support.


----------



## QuietRiot

Ellie123 said:


> Hi, just found out yesterday my husband of 21 has been having an affair the last eight months. I am devastated my children are devastated and I don't know where to turn.


Im sorry to hear this. I think you should post your whole story in the ‘coping with infidelity’ section. You will get a lot more help if you share more details of what is happening on that thread. 

I’m sorry you’re here. You are not alone.


----------



## *Deidre*

I’m so sorry you’re going through this, and I’m sure you're devastated. 

If you want to share your story, you’ll find some supportive members here who have suffered through a spouse’s affair and offer you with some next steps.


----------



## AVR1962

What do want to see happen at this point?


----------



## Diana7

That's so sad, it's always such a shock to find out that the person you thought you could trust has betrayed you. 

Did he tell you? What do you both want to do next? Is he stopping the affair?


----------



## TinyTbone

I'm sorry to hear this! You've definitely come to a place that can help. Lots of people who will listen compassionately, offer real advice based on real experience and help you cope with this. I can't say this strongly enough....listen to what some of these people tell you! Many who've come here and heard the advice, didn't use what was given and made a big mess of things. Give them a chance to help you!


----------

